# eBay lighting...



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

So i found this on eBay and i was wondering if anyone else has used this product with success?

 15 Colors 15.7in 24 Key Remote Controller Aqauarium Fish Tank LED Lights Bar New | eBay

Im currently trying to up my lighting and filtration whilst sticking to a budget. I will be keeping to my disposable canisters of CO2 for the mean time with a possible view to making a paintball canister based system in the future.

I currently have an 11w t5 tube in there thats not quite cutting the mustard so would this lighting unit be a viable choice alongside it?


----------



## deepak267 (11 Sep 2013)

hi, 

Just wondering if you actually purchased it or not?
if so what is your experience. I am looking for a good light for a new planted tank set-up. 

Deepak.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (11 Sep 2013)

I didnt purchase it in the end. I opted for an extra T5 tube as i got one on the cheap.


----------

